

How Safe is your Money?  Analysis of FDIC data. - EzGraphs
http://www.r-chart.com/2010/08/how-safe-is-your-money.html

======
EzGraphs
Was kind of surprised by the decline in the number of banks around.
Consolidation was a big deal in the 90s, but with the "too big to fail" claims
of the last several years, it is a bit disturbing to see.

Not to mention the negative fund balance...

